
Pinched Nerve Due to Desk - dwaxe
http://jacquesmattheij.com/pinched-nerve-due-to-desk
======
brudgers
About 12 years ago, I had a similar experience but was less attached my
desk...a second hand 36x84 monster dubbed "the flight deck" by a brother in
law. I replaced it with a new folding "church table" with a molded plastic top
with a generously radiused edge profile.

Problem went away. Ever since, I've been conscious of edges when looking at
desks.

